# Hunters should spin the bottle



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

A small plastic drinks bottle can sharpen you up for hunting. Very satisfying when you whack em but the interesting thing is this. Let the cap end be an animals head either lying down for fur or standing up for feathered game. go for the head shot and watch the bottle spin like mad to prove you made it , either spinning horizontally for a 'rabbit' shot or, if it was upright, some back somersaults.

If you can't spin the bottle consistently you ain't ready for hunting.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:blink: i used to do that with my air guns, but just as me messing around. :target:  i wonder if this is why i got to be a pretty good shot with them back then. ha, right now i just started to train myself to shoot paintballs off the top of beer bottles. so, i guess in a way its similar. but when the paintball pops, ill just imagine its blood flying into the air . :aahhhh:


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

If you can hit paint balls you can certainly nail game !


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for this suggestion. I like it very much, as "head shots" are usually what 'we hunters' are trying to achieve.

*"Aim small, miss small!"*


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

halbart said:


> A small plastic drinks bottle can sharpen you up for hunting. Very satisfying when you whack em but the interesting thing is this. Let the cap end be an animals head either lying down for fur or standing up for feathered game. go for the head shot and watch the bottle spin like mad to prove you made it , either spinning horizontally for a 'rabbit' shot or, if it was upright, some back somersaults.
> 
> If you can't spin the bottle consistently you ain't ready for hunting.


That's some good advice!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is great practice. I used to go to a large high school yard after hours. There were stones around the edges of the drives, so I had lots of ammo. And of course the thoughtless yahoos just pitched plastic drink bottles out on the athletic fields. I would stroll around taking potshots whenever I spotted a bottle. That sure sharpened up my eye, especially as the distances were quite variable. In compensation, I carried a plastic bag and picked up the drink bottles after popping them ... no one ever complained.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

